# Motor mit Betriebsart S1 in S3 betreiben?



## maweri (11 Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe hier einen Asynchronmotor mit vorgebauten Getriebe und der Betriebsart S1 (steht sogar auf dem Leistungsschild). Dieser treibt einen Gurtbandförderer an. Das Transportgut sind Frässpäne und leichte Abfallteile, also keine große zusätzliche Last.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage:
Der Antrieb ist ja auf Dauerbetreib ausgelegt. Jetzt möchte der Kunde aber, um Strom zu sparen, den Antrieb nur ca. 15 sek. laufen lassen und dann für ca. 15 - 30 sek. abgeschaltet haben.

Geht das überhaupt

Ich weiß nur noch, daß Motoren mit S2 oder S3 Betriebsart Pausen einhalten müssen, weil ihre Eigenkühlung nicht ausreicht.
Aber wie sieht's mit S1 aus?

Danke schon mal für Eure Mühen.

Gruß
maweri


----------



## Isch (11 Februar 2009)

Ich gehe mal davon aus das der Motor direkt am Netz hängt.

Zu S1 -> S3 Betrieb siehe : (Seite 14 und 15)
http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/support...=ca5e9237b7c3dd07b4bcf3fbe274a461&id=10522905
=> S3 Betrieb ist kein Problem *aber* siehe Nachtrag 1.

Allerdings halte ich es für fraglich ob sich mit diesem Vorgehen nennenswert Energie sparen lässt, da bei jedem Einschaltvorgang zusätzlich Energie aufgewendet werden muss um das Band zu beschleunigen.

Stephan

Nachtrag:
Bei der von dir geschilderten Anwendung wirst du wohl eher S4 Betrieb annehmen müssen.

Nachtrag 2:
Am besten wird es wohl sein wenn du direkt beim Motorhersteller anfragst.


----------



## bike (11 Februar 2009)

Unser Späneförderer werden über einen Näherungsschalter ein- und ausgeschaltet. 
Wenn es dir möglich ist, bau einen Sensor ein, der dir sagt wann geschalten werden muss.
Prinzipell ist es immer möglich den Antrieb im Sopp and go zu betreiben, wenn die Intervalle nicht zu kurz ausfallen.
Wie schon erwähnt sind 10 Sec Pause keine echtes Einsparpotential.

bike


----------



## maweri (12 Februar 2009)

Das Sparpotentail sehe ich auch nicht.
Es gibt am Betreibsort so viele Verbraucher, die m.E. viel sinnloser dauerhaft an sind.
Außerdem denke ich das der Verschleiß an Motor, Getreibe und Umlenkrollen größer ist, wenn jedesmal neu gestartet wird. Wie schon gesagt sind die Ein-Ausphasen sehr kurz.

@Isch:
Deinen Link habe ich bisher nur kurz überflogen, weil ich gestern noch mal zur Störung gerufen wurde. Hoffe, daß ich heute etwas mehr Zeit habe.
Danke schon mal dafür.

maweri


----------

